# Nemesis marine back story



## Stoney_fish (Dec 5, 2008)

well within a day or too i should have a story posted here. so
i decided to post some background for the victims er people involved.

Nemesis Marines chapter.Bronze power armour with black trim.this chapter has its roots from the 7th founding. This chapter has been known for tactical execelence second only to few other chapters. the has made it a habit to study there
enemies nature constantly(their credo being " Know your enemy and you will Know Victory."
members of this chapter are known to be reserved and unervingly calm.

Blood feud. for 150 years the chapter has had a blood fued with the craftworld of Beil Tahn. which was started form the fact that the chapter fortress monestary is on a maiden world.


----------

